
React: Lifting state up is killing your app - ducaale
https://itnext.io/react-lifting-state-up-is-killing-your-app-3ad6f0e1213d
======
mrrobotrobot
There's a related discussion on Reddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/dhck3y/react_lifti...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/dhck3y/react_lifting_state_up_is_killing_your_app/)

------
pppppp1996
Is it a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21246628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21246628)
?

~~~
salexandros
Seems like it. Thought HN prevents that.

